# Sore Toe Nail ? (Pictures)



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Have any of you seen this on a paw/nail bed.  Couple days after Sammie's last groom I noticed some brownish hair on his front paw, then I noticed he was licking it. I called the groomer and she said there was no bleeding when she trimmed his nail and she would always tells us if that happens (she would, trust me) She said there was nothing out of the ordinary there. She said it may be noticeable now that his paw is trimmed shorter. I am wondering if his nail was sore to begin with and if just the trimming could have irritated it somehow. Or he just hurt it and happened to go to the groomer. He has no blood in the nail itself or bleeding. He never licked them much, so this is first time he has had any brown fur from licking on his paws. Do you think he could have caught the nail on something??  It's the first nail. I don't see anything stuck in the foot, or any oozing. I know it's bugging him though. The skin seems little inflamed around base of the nail to me. I am going to take him to the Vet I guess--on Saturday. Some days he doesn't lick it at all, so I was just giving it time. I decided to ask first if anyone has seen this happen. thanks!

It was hard to get a shot of the bed of nail so you could see it. this best I could get with his pulling away. the nail looks ok, right?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Could be a nail bed infection. If the skin under is red and inflamed I'd have the vet take a peak.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes it is kinda pink and seems swollen to me, and Jackie the nail feels like it loose, but that could be my imagination. thanks!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Will he get an antibiotic cream or meds?


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I have some experience with the brownish/redish fur.

Last winter Maddie started licking her paw and it turned brownish. I took her to the vet and they gave her antibiotics, a medicated soak, and recommended soaking her paw in epsom salts. Things did not clear up so I took her somewhere else and was given the same recommendations. I went to 3 vets about 5+ times. Last month when we had to go back to the vet for her back and I decided to get her paw x-ray'd. She has two broken deformed toes and that is why she is constantly licking.

I would go to the vet to make sure it's not a nail bed infection.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

The nail looks pretty good to me. But you're right the hair around it looks wierd. 

When Sagi was really small, she had something similar. She caught her nail with something, the nail looked good but the skin around it not. She was licking it for a couple of days and finally the nail just came off. I took her to the vet several times to check it. She said it was ok. The nail grew back with no problems at all. 

I would take him to the vet though. Just to be sure its nothing to worry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Usually if the nail is actually loose (broken off above where you can see) it is incredibly painful and the dog will throw a good fit if you wiggle it. Roo gets nail bed infections pretty regularly. We usually handle it with a topical and trimming his foot hair back (I shave his feet like a poodle often). Sometimes he needs an antibiotic. It is very, very itchy.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Poor Sammie~! Jackie has given great advice. I would try doing a warm soak for the foot to see if that helps it feel better while you wait to see your vet. Hopefully, it will be nothing serious. :hugs: to Sammie!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hoping it's nothing, and a little antibiotic will take care of it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kandis, it does look like its inflamed and I would go to the vet ASAP. Keep us posted!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you all so much.

I knew it was not normal. And I was hesitant to even post this. I just knew someone would know what to do. He has pretty white feet so it came on fast and was noticeable. 

Jackie, it's not loose then. He did not mind me wiggling the nail. It's prob infected some and irritated. I'll trim it back real good and take him in for (?) meds. 

Marisa, I thought of salt type soak, but I kinda soaked it last eve in warm water with wee bit of medicated type shampoo and it made him lick it more afterward so I left it to dry tonight (?). 
Thank you all again!! 
xxxx


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Will Pray for him and follow up to see what the vet said.*
*Give a little kiss for me. Hope he lets it be so i doe not get worse.*
*Nickee**


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor Sammie... Kandis..I agree with all said..this is not normal for Sammie..I am glad you are taking him to the vet..you did a great job with the pics! Keep us posted...:wub:


----------

